# Heron 18 delivery



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

Couple more shots-


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2018)

Congrats, she’s purty!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Classy!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

That is so nice! 

My Heron 18 starts in January, when the crew at Salt Marsh returns from Christmas.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Good looking boat.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Hell of a machine


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Boat looks great! Who makes that steering kit?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice. Love having some color on the underside of the hatches. I may steal that idea for my boat.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

bryson said:


> Boat looks great! Who makes that steering kit?


UltraFlex steering.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a pretty boat. What color is it and did the shoes come with it


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> That's a pretty boat. What color is it and did the shoes come with it


Custom gelcoat color I had mixed and yes, shoes are included!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Interesting placement on the front nav lights. I like it.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Love your color choices...and the 'dance hall' rear deck. Got storage? Congrats!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Beautiful skiff Edge! I saw your skiff on the assembly line when I was at the shop last month. 

We’re the side bunks standard on your Continental trailer?


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

georgiadrifter said:


> Beautiful skiff Edge! I saw your skiff on the assembly line when I was at the shop last month.
> 
> We’re the side bunks standard on your Continental trailer?


I had basically every upgrade you can do to that trailer built on. This trailer is a custom fit version of one of Continental's smaller skiff trailers built to fit the Heron 18. I just added all the extras like stainless hardware, side bunks with starboard and seadek, swing tongue, mag wheels and spare wheel with pre-assembled hub etc.


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

The boat has good Mojo too. On my first trip to the water in Stuart I caught a Bonefish on a Goofy jig on about my third cast followed by another Bonefish moments later. So relieved I didn't break it in with a Sailcat!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome skiff!!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

What is this hole for?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

Livewell drain? Deck drain?


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Livewell drain? Deck drain?


I think its the caterpillar drive like on Red October. Or the drain for the livewell.


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

Livewell drain


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

tailchaser16 said:


> What is this hole for?
> 
> 
> View attachment 55840


Butt stuff


----------



## djfishes1 (Oct 31, 2018)

very nice...I'm torn between the Heron or the Ankona Native. Have you run it in some chop and how was the ride?


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

djfishes1 said:


> very nice...I'm torn between the Heron or the Ankona Native. Have you run it in some chop and how was the ride?


I have run it in some pretty good open water windy conditions and it handles it very nicely. In 15-20 mph wind across an open bay with the resulting fast 2' chop I tab the bow down and it skates right through it. When a large sport fishing boat or yacht meets you head on in close quarters you definitely want to get the tabs up to avoid pushing through the middle of the tsunami wake but once over it you tab back down and resume speed. I bought this boat mainly for chasing Tarpon on the beach and I'm sure it will be a great choice for those conditions and the inevitable summer wind chop/thunderstorm conditions. The only time I've been wet on it is by not getting off the throttle fast enough for an oncoming 4' bow quarter yacht wake that just came too fast and slammed into my 10 o'clock before I pulled the tabs up. Other than that no worries.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

djfishes1 said:


> very nice...I'm torn between the Heron or the Ankona Native. Have you run it in some chop and how was the ride?


I have never been on a Heron so I can' answer for that. But I do own a Native SUV 17. I sometimes I wish I had gotten in early on the Heron but I like what my Native can do. It does eat chop. Last Friday it was blowing 18-25 so there were whitecaps. I had 2 others on the boat with me. A dad and his 7 year old son. I trim the bow down and run almost full throttle and just cut through the chop. It runs better in the chop when you are going faster verses slower when the bow lifts up. But there is a sweet spot for that, I have been out in conditions that I should not have been out in and you are not going to be able to do that in those conditions. All this to say, last week I was impressed at how fast I could go in a pretty good chop on a pretty big bay. But the Native is a true micro-skiff. I know the Heron is too but the Heron I would imagine is a little less tippy and you can run a bigger outboard.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Livewell drain??…...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> Livewell drain??…...


I said BUTT STUFF!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

yobata said:


> I said BUTT STUFF!


We all know you like butt stuff, but leave it at the ramp


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

This boat continues to make me smile every day. I see a couple of new ones close to delivery on here and notice people asking about details. On my boat I went with the 90 Etec which is working out great. The boat is faster out of the hole and at top speed (low 40's) than I will ever need it to be.
For accessories I added a 6' PowerPole Pro Series along with a 24V 80# Minnesota Terrova Ipilot/Bluetooth. For the troller I went with (2) Green Life GL50 lithium batteries (15# ea.) in the bow and added an Odyssey 1200 in the console for the Etec/House battery. A MinnKota MK 345 PC charger also in the bow compartment keeps everything topped off. 

For deck lights I added a pair of Lumitec 12" RGBW spectrum rail lights under the gunwales along with white lights inside of all the hatches, live well, and even bilge compartment. As pictured I kind of went all out with a pair of Lumitec Sea Blaze X2 RGBW Spectrum underwater lights (6600 lumens ea.) on the transom. Proving awesome at pulling Snook away from an existing dock light to get them away from the structure a bit. For electronics I went with a Simrad Go9 unit with TotalScan transducer and FMT chips. The trailer is a custom built (for the Heron 18) Continental that is a perfect match for this boat and my Tacoma. Finally, I just picked up an off the shelf Carver canvas cover from Boat Covers Direct that fits like a custom made cover and fits over the engine, Poling Platform, and PowerPole.

So far, I wouldn't change a thing about it!


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice Boat. Best of luck. I am still undecided about getting one as it is a tight fit in the garage at 18.5 feet. Wish i could chop a foot off. 
I use a Odyssey PC1200 on my 50 etec. I am surprised that it has enough CCA to start the 90.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

fishingdave said:


> Nice Boat. Best of luck. I am still undecided about getting one as it is a tight fit in the garage at 18.5 feet. Wish i could chop a foot off.
> I use a Odyssey PC1200 on my 50 etec. I am surprised that it has enough CCA to start the 90.


You wanna chop a foot off..... go with the Ankona Advent. It is a scaled down version of the 18.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Draft?


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

fishingdave said:


> Nice Boat. Best of luck. I am still undecided about getting one as it is a tight fit in the garage at 18.5 feet. Wish i could chop a foot off.
> I use a Odyssey PC1200 on my 50 etec. I am surprised that it has enough CCA to start the 90.


No problem at all cranking the Etec 90 or running systems all day.


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

sandyharris said:


> Draft?



Okay, real world draft is going to vary widely depending on load carried etc. I'd have to guess this boat will float and pole with an average load and 3 people on board in about 10" and that is just a guess. I know when I'm idling in shallow water with the motor trimmed up I can move in roughly 12" if I'm careful. The problem with trying to quantify these numbers is in those depths 12" turns into 6" suddenly and you're backing up.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Stunning skiff, obviously the attention to detail confirms the thought that was put into this build. Glad to hear that you were beyond satisfied with the builder experience, that speaks volumes! I'm sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> You wanna chop a foot off..... go with the Ankona Advent. It is a scaled down version of the 18.


Hey Shadowcast, the advent is just to narrow for me. I have a Copperhead and love it just want something a little bigger. I have fat friends. The Advent looks nice but so close in size to the Copperhead. Maybe Mel can take a 16 Heron and cut it down the middle and make it a foot wider. That would be great as i like the Heron 16 layout better then the 18.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Edge Sportfishing said:


> Couple more shots-


Nice pad bottom!


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

Edge Sportfishing said:


> This boat continues to make me smile every day. I see a couple of new ones close to delivery on here and notice people asking about details. On my boat I went with the 90 Etec which is working out great. The boat is faster out of the hole and at top speed (low 40's) than I will ever need it to be.
> For accessories I added a 6' PowerPole Pro Series along with a 24V 80# Minnesota Terrova Ipilot/Bluetooth. For the troller I went with (2) Green Life GL50 lithium batteries (15# ea.) in the bow and added an Odyssey 1200 in the console for the Etec/House battery. A MinnKota MK 345 PC charger also in the bow compartment keeps everything topped off.
> 
> For deck lights I added a pair of Lumitec 12" RGBW spectrum rail lights under the gunwales along with white lights inside of all the hatches, live well, and even bilge compartment. As pictured I kind of went all out with a pair of Lumitec Sea Blaze X2 RGBW Spectrum underwater lights (6600 lumens ea.) on the transom. Proving awesome at pulling Snook away from an existing dock light to get them away from the structure a bit. For electronics I went with a Simrad Go9 unit with TotalScan transducer and FMT chips. The trailer is a custom built (for the Heron 18) Continental that is a perfect match for this boat and my Tacoma. Finally, I just picked up an off the shelf Carver canvas cover from Boat Covers Direct that fits like a custom made cover and fits over the engine, Poling Platform, and PowerPole.
> ...



What prop are you running on your E-tech?


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

Limit Maker said:


> What prop are you running on your E-tech?


It's a Rogue four blade SS 13x21


----------



## rok55 (Feb 10, 2019)

good stuff dude


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

Edge Sportfishing said:


> It's a Rogue four blade SS 13x21


What RPM are you turning at WOT and what speeds?

Thanks for the help looking at getting a PowerTech RXB4 just trying to narrow down the pitch. From what I understand the props are similar thanks again for the help.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Where did you get that mix on the of color from for the hull? I like the color BTW. I also noticed the deck cap color was an off white instead of a true white (or is that an optical illusion against the green?

How much are those TM Batts each (just curious).

I'm wondering what they set you back for on that trailer for the upgrades. Is it a 4 bunk trailer?

Isn't the width at the beam and at the waterline on the 18 Heron the same widths as the 16 Heron?


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

Limit Maker said:


> What RPM are you turning at WOT and what speeds?
> 
> Thanks for the help looking at getting a PowerTech RXB4 just trying to narrow down the pitch. From what I understand the props are similar thanks again for the help.


The 90 etc is rated for 5000-5500 at WOT and I'm barely getting 5000 out of it. I thought about tweaking it a little but since I NEVER run it hard I decided to stay with this prop. There is no way it is overworking the motor and I typically cruise around at 3500 running in the low 30's. The hole shot with the Etec is instant and I get into the 40's with ease. I haven't wound it up with the engine trimmed up at all to see what top speed is because I'm just not a go fast guy. I'd guess with a light load it will run 45 without any problem.


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Where did you get that mix on the of color from for the hull? I like the color BTW. I also noticed the deck cap color was an off white instead of a true white (or is that an optical illusion against the green?
> 
> How much are those TM Batts each (just curious).
> 
> ...



I brought a paint chip for each color to Erin and she had it color matched for me. The deck color is kind of a shell/oyster white which is way less blinding on the eyes.

The Trolling motor batteries retail for $650 each but in my opinion well worth it from multiple levels.

The beam is considerably wider on the 18 from the 16 (7" wider and 2.5' longer)


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Edge Sportfishing said:


> I brought a paint chip for each color to Erin and she had it color matched for me. The deck color is kind of a shell/oyster white which is way less blinding on the eyes.
> 
> The Trolling motor batteries retail for $650 each but in my opinion well worth it from multiple levels.
> 
> The beam is considerably wider on the 18 from the 16 (7" wider and 2.5' longer)


I just looked on Green Life's website. I thought that $650 would be cheep for real Lithium Ion batteries, but suspected the name gave away what they really were, other than the fact that they are clearly advertising them as Lithium Ion batteries, which they are not. Green LiFe ("Li" - Lithium, "Fe" - Iron) is a nick name for "Lithium Iron Phosphate" batteries or "LiFePO*4*" which is not Lithium Ion batteries or "LiCoO*2*" which is typically what you see in cell phones, tablets and Tesla's fully electric cars. So Lithium Iron Phosphate batteries are what you typically see in hybrid cars like Toyota Prius or a Honda Civic Hybrid car. So I'm thinking they are not being honest to people for what they are selling, especially since they are advertising them as Lithium Ion Batteries (LIB for short), which ironically (pun intended ), most people do not know the difference. But in-fact, a fully LIB battery that size will run around $1600 each and will have about 4-6 times the energy density, about 3-4 times the life as a LiFe (LiFePO*4*) battery and about a 1/3 the weight.

That all being said, there is in-fact something about LiFePO*4 *that we all should know and that is, LIB's are extremely toxic to the environment, like in the EPA's "top 10 hit list" of the most hazardous/toxic items to dispose of on this planet. On the flip side, LiFePO*4 *batteries are far less toxic and more safe to dispose of in land fills than Lead Acid or AGM (Absorbed Glass Mat) batteries, because of it's two major components, Iron and Phosphate, for which we have buried all over the earth. So in that case, it is non-toxic to the environment. Also LiFePO*4 *batteries are far more stable than LIB's. An unstable LIB that size can blow a hole in the water where your boat once was and all that will be left is pieces of fiberglass everywhere and you and your buddies would have just became the chum in the waters for the next guy to show up and fish in that spot.  A LiFePO*4 *battery will just swell if it becomes unstable. Fortunately, LIB's and the chemical makeup of them have been better designed not to be unstable. But that is why each cell is so small (about the size of a AA battery) and all strung in series. But a LiFePO*4* is much bigger (about an 1/8 - 1/4 the size of a car battery), then connected together inside the larger battery case.

All that being said, for $650 each for the battery(s) you received, the price is comparable for what it should be for a LiFePO*4 *battery, but not for a LIB. BTW, you can tell them I said that. I already sent them an email regarding the subject, tho I don't know what difference it will make in their marketing of such.

Just thought I'd throw that irrelevant piece of information out there for some "food for thought!" 

As far as the 18 Heron goes, I did not know it was wider than the 16 and longer than 2ft. Nice! I saw one at the Tampa boat show where I looked at it with Shadow Cast and Mel and the 18 Heron was impressive for what it was.

I really like your color combination and it'll make for an awesomely blended hull in the inshore and back country waters. I've found it makes a difference, especially when you are closer to fish. Did Mel dub a name for the color?

Ted Haas


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

Very enlightening information and thanks for sharing that! I never officially coined a name for the color of the boat but Mel and I were generally referring to it as "Edge Green" since my boats are named Edge after Edge Sportfishing, my company handle.


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

Edge Sportfishing said:


> Here are a few shots of my new Salt Marsh Heron 18. I gave lots of thought to which skiff I would build to complement my offshore charter operation and after lots of looking, testing, riding, and comparing, I landed on this beauty and could not be more satisfied. You've heard it time and time again but it bears repeating. Mel, Rose, Rory, and Erin are world class people and boat builders and the entire experience was great. The finished product speaks for itself. I am beyond satisfied.


Who did your cushion? My 18 build should start in September and really like the trim.


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

Edge Sportfishing said:


> This boat continues to make me smile every day. I see a couple of new ones close to delivery on here and notice people asking about details. On my boat I went with the 90 Etec which is working out great. The boat is faster out of the hole and at top speed (low 40's) than I will ever need it to be.
> For accessories I added a 6' PowerPole Pro Series along with a 24V 80# Minnesota Terrova Ipilot/Bluetooth. For the troller I went with (2) Green Life GL50 lithium batteries (15# ea.) in the bow and added an Odyssey 1200 in the console for the Etec/House battery. A MinnKota MK 345 PC charger also in the bow compartment keeps everything topped off.
> 
> For deck lights I added a pair of Lumitec 12" RGBW spectrum rail lights under the gunwales along with white lights inside of all the hatches, live well, and even bilge compartment. As pictured I kind of went all out with a pair of Lumitec Sea Blaze X2 RGBW Spectrum underwater lights (6600 lumens ea.) on the transom. Proving awesome at pulling Snook away from an existing dock light to get them away from the structure a bit. For electronics I went with a Simrad Go9 unit with TotalScan transducer and FMT chips. The trailer is a custom built (for the Heron 18) Continental that is a perfect match for this boat and my Tacoma. Finally, I just picked up an off the shelf Carver canvas cover from Boat Covers Direct that fits like a custom made cover and fits over the engine, Poling Platform, and PowerPole.
> ...


 Do you know what model cover you ended up getting? My Heron 18 is starting today and am interested. Thank you!


----------

